# 1st roadbike SS, Synapse or CAAD 10?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I will not be racing, just 20-100 miles rides for exercise. I have a Flash 1 alloy MTB that I love so I am leaning to Cannondale. I am going to try to ride one of each but I am confused by the differnt models. my MTB has SRAM which I like but I'm sure the shifters etc are different or the road bikes. I would like to get a complete package so I am looking for specific model ideas. I have read that some if the wheels or tires are not great and I would rather buy one I don't have to mess with.

The CAAD 10 4 looks good but is the silver only for the ladies bike?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Since you are not racing I would go with S6 which is an excellent & comfy bike to ride.


----------



## Pinkbullet3 (Jul 27, 2011)

If you're not racing and merely purchasing for exercise, I would go with an alloy Synapse. Tiagra should suit you just fine.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Donn12 said:


> The CAAD 10 4 looks good but is the silver only for the ladies bike?


I hope not, because that's what I just picked up. The CAAD 10 4 is a unisex bike. On the Cannondale site you will find a completely different section for the women's specific bikes.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd say the SuperSix is a good way to go. Ride both that and the CAAD 10 though, because they're both fantastic, and it's probably going to come down to which ride you prefer. Having gone through this myself about 9 months ago, I chose the SuperSix, but frankly, in a different mood on another day I might have picked the CAAD 10. They're both great. Ride both. Either way, you'll be happy.

Can't speak to the Synapse, never ridden one.


----------



## Fredneck (Mar 8, 2011)

I have the Synapse Carbon 5 and love it. It's fast and comfy


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Ride them all and then decide.


----------



## texag88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Pinkbullet3 said:


> If you're not racing and merely purchasing for exercise, I would go with an alloy Synapse. Tiagra should suit you just fine.


I just bought this exact bike. Synapse 6 Tiagra. My intended use is the same as you. Fitness, cross training with running and the occasional charity or group ride. I really like it so far.


----------



## 2Wheels2Freedom (Mar 16, 2011)

My shop highly recommends the Synapse but I bought the Caad10. I want to leave the racing option open. The Caad10 is still waaayyy more vertically compliant than my old aluminum frame bike. From what I can tell, beyond the extra vertical compliance (which I didn't feel I needed), the main difference between the Synapse and CAAD 10 are the head tube lengths. The headtube and seattube angles are almost identical so the Synapse would be easier to get a more upright riding position than the CAAD. 
For what it's worth, I stayed away from the SuperSix because I couldn't afford a High Mod variant. 
Of course, YMMV and the best information is what comes after you get a little saddle time in each.


----------



## ScottsSupersix (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I rode all three models in question before choosing my 2012 SS 4 Rival. The CAAD 10 was great but gave me a bit too much road buzz, the synapse was not as nimble in the turns and a bit too much upright for me. As you mentioned, the wheelset should be one of your first upgrades(after the tires of course). One final comment: the Cannondale demo team was in town last weekend; I rode a SS Evo, base model with Sram Red for a comparison. I have to say, my standard SS has a smoother ride, but the Evo was slightly stiffer and perhaps a tad better on the climbs. Best of luck with whatever you decide to buy.


----------



## gearloose (Feb 25, 2007)

I am a recreational cyclist only and got the Synapse Carbon 5. I have ridden a few centuries with it. Very satisfied thus far. A little over 10,000 miles on the bike.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I rode a bunch of bikes and went with a Cervelo RS


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

So you didn't need us afterall
(Synapse 5 Alloy owner here)


----------

